# Авиация > Однополчане >  Вертолетчики ГСВГ, служившие в Шлотхайме в конце 70-х!  Ау!

## Козлов Олег Алексеевич

Вертолетчики ГСВГ, служившие в Шлотхайме в конце 70-х! Откликнитесь! 

На форуме avia.ru есть ветка об отдельных вертолетных эскадрильях ГСВГ.
Загляните, пожалуйста, туда:
http://www.avia.ru/cgi/discshow.cgi?...8&topiccount=1

----------

